
Quantitative Economic Modeling in Python - bfe
http://www.quant-econ.net/
======
bfe
From their page on Optimal Taxation:

    
    
        # == Test that nu has a real solution before assigning == #
        warning_msg = """
        Hint: you probably set government spending too {}.  Elect a {}
        Congress and start over.
        """
        disc = a0**2 - 4 * a0 * b0
        if disc >= 0:  
            nu = 0.5 * (a0 - sqrt(disc)) / a0
        else:
            print "There is no Ramsey equilibrium for these parameters."
            print warning_msg.format('high', 'Republican')
            sys.exit(0)
    
        # == Test that the Lagrange multiplier has the right sign == #
        if nu * (0.5 - nu) < 0:  
            print "Negative multiplier on the government budget constraint."
            print warning_msg.format('low', 'Democratic')
            sys.exit(0)

------
dimitar
Thomas Sargent was awarded the Nobel Prize in Economics in 2011 together with
Christopher A. Sims "for their empirical research on cause and effect in the
macroeconomy"

Fellow laureate Krugman: "S and S played a key role in developing methods that
let the data speak instead": [http://krugman.blogs.nytimes.com/2011/10/10/go-
princeton-and...](http://krugman.blogs.nytimes.com/2011/10/10/go-princeton-
and-nyu/)

The models here however aren't econometric, they are for theoretical
economics. The Kalman filter can be used for 10001 different things.

~~~
jjsz
What is the equivalent example of this python theoretical economic
documentation but for econometric models?

------
drcode
Though I'm glad to see more intro material for quantitative economics, I am a
bit perplexed by the scope/emphasis of this text.

For instance, here's how many times the following words appear in it:

    
    
       Money        : 0 mentions
       Incentive(s) : 1 mention
       Market(s)    : 0 mentions
    

I'm no quantatative Economist, but in what way is this an economics text, as
opposed to just an algorithms/modeling text?

(I'm not saying it ISN'T an economics text... I'm just hoping someone can
genuinely answer my newbie question :-)

~~~
squidfood
This is more for already-economists who want to learn the Python toolchain for
their work, I think.

I do time series analysis (non-economic). So for example having a Kalman
Filter python cookbook example is useful if I know the algorithms I want to
use, but not the python libraries.

------
vbs_redlof
Stachurski's book goes into the underlying theory more deeply with code
examples. It's also got a very good/practical introduction into real analysis
and measure theory. Great resource for modern computational economics.

------
emilga
This is really an excellent introduction to programming in python!

